# New pit build



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just bought a 150 gallon propane tank, gonna make a smoker pit. It is approx 7' long and 2' in diameter. Any good ideas and or plans for turning this into a cooking machine. Thanks.

P.S. I understand the dangers of cutting a propane tank. Got that covered.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

I built one not long ago from the same size tank. Worked out great, and sold quick. I looked for pics but guess I deleted them. 
If I remember right, I cut about 28" off one end and fliped it around then cut it to fit. I used 1/2" plate for the fire box end and door. The cooking surface ended up about 48", room for 3 briskets easy.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Found some pics


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

lol see what you needed the rods for hydrasport


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Pit looks great!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Red, we plan on keeping the pit full length. Yours looks awesome. Hopefully we can knock it out. Any details on the drawers, are yours pull out? 
Salt, yep gonna burn a few on this little project.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

RedHooker said:


> I built one not long ago from the same size tank. Worked out great, and sold quick. I looked for pics but guess I deleted them.
> If I remember right, I cut about 28" off one end and fliped it around then cut it to fit. I used 1/2" plate for the fire box end and door. The cooking surface ended up about 48", room for 3 briskets easy.


WHy the stack next to the fire box? Did it have a plate to channel the smoke across the bottom then back towards the stack?

Thinking of making me one eventually.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yak, that is the way we are going to build this one. Not sure what they call that, but basically plates are under the meat rack. The heat travels down to the far end and then back across the meat to the stack. We have another pit built like that. Works great for brisket and butts, we put pans of water underneath the meat trays to create high humidity and more moist meat.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

REVERSE FLOW is what they call it
and I recommend it for even heat



HydraSports said:


> Yak, that is the way we are going to build this one. Not sure what they call that, but basically plates are under the meat rack. The heat travels down to the far end and then back across the meat to the stack. We have another pit built like that. Works great for brisket and butts, we put pans of water underneath the meat trays to create high humidity and more moist meat.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Question for y'all when you build those, how do you go about inerting or purging any residual propane in the tank before you start cutting on it?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Question for y'all when you build those, how do you go about inerting or purging any residual propane in the tank before you start cutting on it?


Fill it full of water, then make the first cuts with a grinder or skil saw.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Water can be a mess but will work. I've watched guys drop a small lit rag in the main valve hole and it burned out. I wouldn't do it but they did. Last one I cut we hooked a hose up to a car exhaust filling the tank with CO and cut away. I was able to do this with the tank upside down so all the factory holes are at the bottom and necessary cuts were on the clean side.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

HydraSports said:


> Red, we plan on keeping the pit full length. Yours looks awesome. Hopefully we can knock it out. Any details on the drawers, are yours pull out?
> Salt, yep gonna burn a few on this little project.


Yes, the shelf is pull out. I made it of 3/4" square tube and expanded metal, the runners are just angle iron. I notched the angle right at the front of the opening and then welded a small bracket the the shelf that would fit in the notch and hook under the angle runners, to keep it from falling out when pulled way out.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> Water can be a mess but will work. I've watched guys drop a small lit rag in the main valve hole and it burned out. I wouldn't do it but they did. Last one I cut we hooked a hose up to a car exhaust filling the tank with CO and cut away. I was able to do this with the tank upside down so all the factory holes are at the bottom and necessary cuts were on the clean side.


Nice Pit. Love the marble shelf.


----------



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

I filled my first tank up with water and put dish soap in it. When I went to cut my tank I used an angle grinder, I also made sure the water was still running into my tank or on my grinder wheel to keep the sparks down. It took a couple beers to get the nerve up to do it. It was easier than I thought. I now have 3 tanks full of water ready to be cut. My wife loves me.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Just picked up a 250 gallon tank. It is 30", going to use the smaller tank for fire box and one end for a fajita/charcoal grille. Might use the remainder for a couple of small charcoal grills for steaks or burgers. Also picked up a cool disc to make a disc cooker. It is a scalloped one for cutting while plowing. It will result in a smaller cooking surface but will be cool looking. I heard a great idea for the cooker, make the grille and disc cookers onto swivels. Swivel on/off the fire depending on what you are cooking.


----------



## b.lullo (Apr 23, 2008)

Some before and after pics of one I helped build in the Spring of last year. Have plenty more pics if you're interested in how we went about the build.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=422123

-B.Lullo


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

b.lullo said:


> Some before and after pics of one I helped build in the Spring of last year. Have plenty more pics if you're interested in how we went about the build.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=422123
> 
> -B.Lullo


Man, that is an awesome pit and exactly what I am looking to build. The pics tell the story perfectly. Congrats and green your way.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Gonna add one of these to the pit also. It will be on a swivel/knuckle arm so that it can swing out and also be removed to be used as a fire pit. The bottom part will be one of the end caps from the 150 gallon tank. The grill and disc cooker will be removable. 
The firebox for the big pit will be a section of the 150 gallon tank as well.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

I started one earlier this year, here is where I'm at. 
Main chamber









Fire box









It kind of got put on the back burner with the summer heat, and then with the wife having serious health issues. Hopefully I can get back on it soon.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*pit build*

Here are some pictures of my traveling pit, fire box is saddled in and used cut out of it as deflector, and have 1/4'' plate 1'' under grill for heat, like cooking chickens etc while you have pit opened plate does not loose heat. Smoke as 3/4 to 1'' gap all around edge to come up. Works great for cooking for 30-100 people. Old boat trailer holds tables, tents, chairs, wood, 4 ice chest, 30 gallon water with sink and electric pump for remote use.


----------



## TSK (Apr 24, 2012)

I have cut many propane tanks open. I think I am still scared to death every time I cut into one - It is dangerous no matter what. I always fill them 100% with water - my thought is no oxygen no fire. I haven't tried to fill it with exhaust from a car yet. I have built several pits and a few reverse flow smokers. I always try to fit two pull out shelves spaced 6 inches apart. That is all the spacing you need for briskets and pork shoulders. If you need more room, like for smoking a turkey, you can pull the top rack out.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for all of the responses and input guys. This has been one of the most informative threads for me in recent memory. Thanks again.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Gonna add one of these to the pit also. It will be on a swivel/knuckle arm so that it can swing out and also be removed to be used as a fire pit. The bottom part will be one of the end caps from the 150 gallon tank. The grill and disc cooker will be removable.
> The firebox for the big pit will be a section of the 150 gallon tank as well.


This is cool . . . my next step is to get something like this on mine. Pull out racks definitley a must and a flame thrower to hook up to a quick connect hose and needle valve is my new best friend . . . good luck and keep us updated. . . wg


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

WG, WTH is a flame thrower? I assume it is a log starter???? I am going to use a piece of black steel pipe and drill holes in it........kinda a ******* log lighter. Just lay it under the wood and fire it up til the wood gets started then pull it out. Easily replaced when it rusts out.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> WG, WTH is a flame thrower? I assume it is a log starter???? I am going to use a piece of black steel pipe and drill holes in it........kinda a ******* log lighter. Just lay it under the wood and fire it up til the wood gets started then pull it out. Easily replaced when it rusts out.


same concept . . . much, much quicker . . . wg


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> WG, WTH is a flame thrower? I assume it is a log starter???? I am going to use a piece of black steel pipe and drill holes in it........kinda a ******* log lighter. Just lay it under the wood and fire it up til the wood gets started then pull it out. Easily replaced when it rusts out.


That's all you need. Had one in the Tejas Smoker 2040C and it worked just fine.








.


----------

